# OT: uCash Sportsbook Forum now open



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

See the link on the left side.

Bets available for tonight's games 

Also futures bets on who's going to win the championship.

All further bets will be in that forum.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

To wager any of your FUN money... on any game tonight in the NBA...

Click Here!!! 

There was over 90 Bets on the Bulls / Bucks game last night alone.

-Petey


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I made a safer bet on the Spurs game. Spurs better not lose. 600 points riding on that game.....so far.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The house now owns BBS' shirt:


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

BBS can lose as many points as he wants. He spams so fast he gets them back quickly


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> I made a safer bet on the Spurs game. Spurs better not lose. 600 points riding on that game.....so far.


Duncan't not playing tonight...

-Petey


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Petey said:


> Duncan't not playing tonight...
> 
> -Petey


Uh-oh, looks like BB.net might add to their collection


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Petey said:


> Duncan't not playing tonight...
> 
> -Petey


Not so good of a bet anymore......


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I have one rookie card in my hand if a person can guess what players rookie autograph jersey card it is, they get a 1,000 point donation from me.

If they get it wrong, the owe me a 2,000 point donation.

Each person gets one guess, and after 5 people I will reveal the results and pay up/collect from you all.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

hehe - i had to go and try to steal some points didn't I...?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I wager this will be the Biggest vBookie event up to now...

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=148115

Bulls vs. Blazers, tiny spread.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Are you forgetting the Nets/Hornets game, Petey?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*TODAY'S ACTION!!!*

Lakers @ Mavs (-7.5) 

TimberWolves @ Heat (-9) ​
Other new bets added:

Higher FG%, Crawford or Hinrich?


Any other ideas for wagers? Visit the forum and suggest them.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Petey said:


> *TODAY'S ACTION!!!*
> 
> Higher FG%, Crawford or Hinrich?
> 
> ...



I can't believe thats a real bet. :nonono: Why just make a bet about who will end up with a better FT %, Shaq or B. Wallace.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I didn't put it up...

That's DaBullz action.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*10 NBA Games!!!*

Link 

Pistons @ Celtics (2) 03/11/05 
Bobcats @ 76ers (-9) 03/11/05 
Clippers @ Kings (-4.5) 03/11/05 
Timberwolves @ Magic (-3) 03/11/05 
Hawks @ Raptors (-9.5) 03/11/05
Bulls @ Sonics (-7) 03/10/05 
Grizzles @ Jazz (2) 03/11/05 
Rockets @ Suns (-6) 03/11/05 
Mavericks @ Bucks (-2.5) 03/11/05 
Warriors @ Pacers (-1) 03/11/05 


Some FUTURE ODDS for yesterday....

Link 

NCAA Championship Odds (Future) 
Futures: Odds to win World Series 
MLB Homerun Leader (2005 - Future) 

*And my Favorite... Survivor: Palau Odds (Future)*​

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*I got 2k in points on the Sonics whipping you boys!!!*

Whose gonna drop some points on the Bulls?

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Link 

Rockets @ Warriors (3) 
Blazers @ Grizzles (-8.5)
Pistons @ Hawks (9)
Celtics @ Bobcats (4)

Some FUTURE ODDS....

Link 

NCAA Championship Odds (Future) 
Futures: Odds to win World Series 
MLB Homerun Leader (2005 - Future) 
NCAA Championship Odds (Future)
NBA Championship (Futures)
Survivor: Palau Odds (Future)
NL Pennant (Future)
AL Pennant (Future)

*And my Favorite... American Idol Odds (Future)*​


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Link 

Rockets @ Warriors (3) 
Blazers @ Grizzles (-8.5)
Pistons @ Hawks (9)
Celtics @ Bobcats (4)
Hornets @ Spurs (-13 or OFF)
Bucks @ Heat (-11)
Lakers @ Wizards (-2)

Some FUTURE ODDS....

Link 

NCAA Championship Odds (Future) 
Futures: Odds to win World Series 
MLB Homerun Leader (2005 - Future) 
NCAA Championship Odds (Future)
NBA Championship (Futures)
Survivor: Palau Odds (Future)
NL Pennant (Future)
AL Pennant (Future)

*And my Favorite... American Idol Odds (Future)*​


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Petey said:


> *I got 2k in points on the Sonics whipping you boys!!!*
> 
> Whose gonna drop some points on the Bulls?
> 
> -Petey



So....uhh.....how did that go for you?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

NCAA Tournament Games 

Link 

S Illinois @ Oklahoma St (-9.5)
Villanova @ Florida (1.5)
Iowa St @ North Carolina (-16)
NC State @ Connecticut (-4)
Utah @ Oklahoma (-4.5)
Texas Tech @ Gonzaga (-2.5)
UAB @ U of Arizona (-9.5)
Pacific @ Washington (-6.5)
Neveda @ Illinois (-11)
Cincinnati @ Kentucky (-2.5)
W Virginia @ Wake Forest (-9.5)
Wisconsin Milw @ Boston College (-2.5)

Some FUTURE ODDS....

Link 

NCAA Championship Odds (Future) 
Futures: Odds to win World Series 
MLB Homerun Leader (2005 - Future) 
NCAA Championship Odds (Future)
NBA Championship (Futures)
Survivor: Palau Odds (Future)
NL Pennant (Future)
AL Pennant (Future)

*And my Favorite... American Idol Odds (Future)*

*And be sure to stop by later for* *NBA ODDS!*​


----------

